# Tom Daniel Dog Catcher (saved)



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

here's another one I got as a built mess off of ebay, then disassembled and restored it. it's a Tom Daniel Dog Catcher and it had about 5 coats of chipped up paint on it. I stripped the body and repainted it orange, then cleared it with metallic clear coat. I applied repo decals, then clear coated it with high gloss clear coat. I have the dog to it, but not the two front spoilers


----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

you might be able to see the metallic better in this pic, for some reason the pics aren't as clear on Photobucket.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job on that one!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Now THAT says 1970's to me like nothin' else! Another well-saved kit.


----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

thanks, this one was a lot of work, but worth it to me


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Where do you get the reproduction decals from?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Totally Wicked Dude !!! Great save :thumbsup:


----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

taskmaster58 said:


> Where do you get the reproduction decals from?


I got the decals from a guy on another model forum I go to, but now I've been seeing them on eBay with a lot of other Tom Daniel reproduction decals


----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

DCH10664 said:


> Totally Wicked Dude !!! Great save :thumbsup:


Thanks, I love a challenge lol


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I would love to see some "before and after" pics of some of your saves. I can imagine some of these old models were some real glue bombs when you first got them.
I've been on Ebay and seen some of the old models for sale. And some of them are certainly more of a challenge than I would be willing to tackle !
So :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to you for taking on such a task !


----------

